# Breeding ghost shrimp



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Is it easy to breed ghost shrimp? Anything I should know to have any success is this?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if you manage il buy some !!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Much harder then Neocaridina....


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never bred ghost shrimp myself, but from what I know, they are a low order shrimp, meaning that babies will hatch out of eggs as a planktonic larval form, not a miniature shrimplet as in caridina or neocaridina. Also, seeing as how ghost shrimp are a much more voracious and opportunistic species, young may be in danger of predation from the adults if there is not enough food present. Otherwise, it should be feasible to breed them, although not as easily as say red cherry shrimp.


----------

